# AYACUCHO viviendo la semana santa



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Alfombras Ayacuchanas​
Las alfombras se hacen para el paso de la procesión, estas se pueden hacer con acerrin teñido o flores.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Qué tal chambaza, pero por lo mismo que es una dedicación muy grande la que ponen estos artistas, es que nosotros podemos valorar el alcance del buen fervor ajeno. Increíbles las fotos, te felicito.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Asu..si que es una chamba hacer eso, aunque el talento de varias personas también se hace notar. Como se le dice a hacer esto???


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

la Semana Santa ayacuchana es un despliegue de arte popular sin igual en el Perú

saludos


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

este es un cuadro q me gusto muxo, lamentablemente en la foto alguien se entrometio y las demas fotos se perdieron, pero aca esta








y esta alfombra me gusto muxo, muy xevere


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Curiosas alfombras.... alguna de ellas me dan miedo... 

Gracias por el thread mkografo.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Me encantaron tus fotos, mkografo kay:. Estas alfombras me han hecho recordar los motivos florales que dibujan en las pistas y calles cuando va a transitar el Sr. De Los Milagros en el mes de octubre aquí en Lima.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

"alguito mas de Ayacucho"
























































eso es todo amigos​


----------



## merodeador (Jan 22, 2008)

Que lindas las fotos donde se ven los techos de tejas: muy andino.


----------

